# NRCHA Stakes started yesterday ... LIVE feed!



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

NRCHA Stakes in Vegas started yesterday! :loveshower:

This afternoon's live feed (you can find it at the NRCHA's Stake's page) is the Open herd work (NRCHA version of cutting ). Should be a good watch. :cheers:


----------

